# Random rediculous posts by new members...



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Anybody else feelin like today is April fools??? Ppl are rediculous. Anyhow HAPPY FREAKIN NEW YEARS EVE GUYS!!! Bout to get drunk...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Becca, I feel ya girl, let's get our drink on  Happy New Year


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol. Gotta wait to pick up my bottle til it's done bein held hostage. Lol. Dumb boys and crazy chicks don't mix well... Should never left my alcohol in somebody elses freezer!!! Lmao. Gotta love drama!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I don't leave my alocholanywhere, but if it was here I wouldn't drink it. Be careful girl have tons of fun


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO Boo! Between you and Tye.. ya'll gonna get drunk on my behalf, lol. I'm stayin sober tonight.. stayin home with Trinity aka NiNi lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope you all have a geat new year. Be safe. I am snowed in not that I planned on going out anyways....have gone out a new years in 18yrs. I perfer a nice quit night at home.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BB - you give my NiNI some love and hugs from her auntie Tye Tye and don't be surprised if I call you mah  

Sharon - If I was closer I would totaly come celebrate with you


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

had a good night last night....only the expected happened...NOTHING!!! wooppee!! My klind of New Years... Happiness and peace to all


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope everyone had a good new years eve. I wish all of you the best for 2011.


I am really hoping that Bev gets out of her apt and gets herself snoop dog.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ME TOO Sharon, I spent last night chattin with Bev and Tara, hahah awesome way to ring in the new year  I wish you all nothing but the BEST in 2011


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What honestly pisses me off about these stupid questions is that I know what they want to hear. In my opinion they want you to say the dog is a fine example of a breed X and that way they feel justified in breeding the mutt.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> ME TOO Sharon, I spent last night chattin with Bev and Tara, hahah awesome way to ring in the new year  I wish you all nothing but the BEST in 2011


Hahaha we rocked that chat room out ! Girl you are a mess that's all I am going to say  And Bev girl you are too funny thanks for the Memo  Hope you guys got some good sleep I know I sure did LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, I sooo enjoyed our convo, and I did get some well needed sleep, it was awesome, sweet dreams.  ahhhhh good times 

lmaoo girl, just think what it will be like when we finalyl hang out, lmaooooo


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I hope everyone had a good new years eve. I wish all of you the best for 2011.
> 
> I am really hoping that Bev gets out of her apt and gets herself snoop dog.





apbtmom76 said:


> ME TOO Sharon, I spent last night chattin with Bev and Tara, hahah awesome way to ring in the new year  I wish you all nothing but the BEST in 2011


Lets all send Bev some New Year Snoop Dogg wishes! Next year we want cards like this Bev! You and your boy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly I am gonna cry, BB will LOVE this. What an awesome pic. Look mah, that msile on your face says it all


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope she likes it and it brings a smile Aimee made it, I just designed it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I know she will love it, and Aimee does an awesoem job, you guys make a great team


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We are working on something for you Tye  Aimee made my sig as well with my ideas and her skills. Aimee and I also made the new back ground and whole new custom layout on my site. We are changing some things on it tonight tho, as some things where not exactly what we where going for. I think we make a great team too


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

what??? no way, stop it..... oooo now I am gonna be all anxious and not patient  




*goes to corner with my drink and waits, taps foot lightly* hahahaha


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I hope everyone had a good new years eve. I wish all of you the best for 2011.
> 
> *I am really hoping that Bev gets out of her apt and gets herself snoop dog.*


I hope so too Sharon! Thanks for the well wishes!



Sadie said:


> Hahaha we rocked that chat room out ! Girl you are a mess that's all I am going to say  *And Bev girl you are too funny thanks for the Memo * Hope you guys got some good sleep I know I sure did LOL


Haha! Thanks Tara. Had a great time last night. No better way to spend bringin in the New Year! You're quite welcome 



American_Pit13 said:


> Lets all send Bev some New Year Snoop Dogg wishes! Next year we want cards like this Bev! You and your boy


Holly! I absolutely love it! This is my resolution for the new year.. get a house/yard and bring Snoopy home!!

I won't lie, the minute I read these comments and saw this pic, I burst into tears. I know none of us have never met in person, but I feel like I've know each and every one of you my entire life!

From the beginning, when I first joined this forum, you've all always made me feel like family, and I love that about you all, and this forum. That's what keeps me coming back the most, aside from my love for these dogs.

Aimee, if you happen to read this, THANK YOU so much for doing the leg work on this pic! I know it was Holly's idea, but without your help, it wouldn't have become reality! You ladies make a great team, and I love you and admire you both for it!

Heck, we all make a great team! I want to print that pic out and frame it! Just warning you ahead of time, I'm wanting to use that as my new profile pic on Face Book.. are you ladies cool with that? I'll give photo credit, lol! Maybe make that my new siggy on here b/c I can't come up with anything as cool as that, lol. I love it! Totally doing the happy :woof: :woof: :woof: here! You ladies don't realize how much you just lifted my spirits with your kind words and excellent imaging design! Now, let's do like Tye would do and ((((GROUP HUG)))) lol. Love you mah!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Snoop looks like he was meant to be yours  I can't wait till you get him! Hope your feeling a little better today  Your such a sweetie Bev.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It brought tears to my eyes that you were that happy Bev. Yes you are family. I don't care that we have not met in person we have something better than that. I want so bad for you have your home and dog Bev I wish I could win the lottery I would set you up for sure. 

I am getting use to these hugs...not really the hugging type but with guys it a-okay.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bev it is for you, it is yours do whatever you please with it  Aimee can put the photo on a non Christmas background if you want it for a sig.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aww Bev it looks like Snoop was meant to be with you.Y'all look so good together.Don't worry girl,it will all work out in the end.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Hey Snoop looks like he was meant to be yours  I can't wait till you get him! Hope your feeling a little better today  Your such a sweetie Bev.


Haha.. Thanks Tara! I've been in love with him since I first saw pix of him and the entire litter as wittle babies, lol. I can't wait to bring him home either. I might just have to move into Holly's back yard, lol. Feeling better, thank you so very much!



MY MIKADO said:


> It brought tears to my eyes that you were that happy Bev. Yes you are family. I don't care that we have not met in person we have something better than that. I want so bad for you have your home and dog Bev I wish I could win the lottery I would set you up for sure.
> 
> I am getting use to these hugs...not really the hugging type but with guys it a-okay.


Sharon, you're too sweet! I don't understand how anyone could ever dislike you! I appreciate you and your friendship so much more than you realize!

P.S. Hugs are great! (in Tony the Tiger voice, lol)



American_Pit13 said:


> Bev it is for you, it is yours do whatever you please with it  Aimee can put the photo on a non Christmas background if you want it for a sig.


I would absolutely love that Holly, and Aimee! Sounds like a great plan!



dixieland said:


> Aww Bev it looks like Snoop was meant to be with you.Y'all look so good together.Don't worry girl,it will all work out in the end.


Aw, Lisa the 2nd, lol. Aimee made it look as if we were side by side for real, didn't she? Thank you so much... I know I'll be bringing him home soon! Much love to every one of you ladies! You're all what makes GP home for me!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO ((group hug)) hahaah they are awesome, BB I am glad you like this pic, and you will bring Snoop home this year, him and NiNi will be the very best of friends  I love ya mah, and what you said is the same reason I still come here, you all are my family  hahah more hugs and love 

I love you all, HUGSsssssss


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello! I'm new here.. Check out my awesome pit bull! he's 190 lbs and has a big head! 100% razer edge! And he's rare blue too! OMG

Anyone interested in pups call 1-800-666-pits

Here is a picture of the stud! Awesome rare blue and 10000 tons of pure steal! Only $6000 a puppy! CALL NOW while supplies last.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooooooo ^^^^^ girl you are too funny


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Katie, that's hilarious! I love that one. Best stud I've seen yet! Put me down for 1st pick male, lol. I want the biggest, baddest, most aggressive one in the bunch!

J/K, that's not how I pick my dogs, lol. But was a great laugh! Great way to start the day.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> WOO HOO ((group hug)) hahaah they are awesome, BB I am glad you like this pic, and you will bring Snoop home this year, him and NiNi will be the very best of friends  I love ya mah, and what you said is the same reason I still come here, you all are my family  hahah more hugs and love
> 
> I love you all, HUGSsssssss


Aww.. I know Mah... Snoop and NiNi will be inseparable! I'll make sure they go EVERYWHERE together lol. I love you too mah, and I'm glad you came back. I know you were having withdrawals and couldn't wait for you to come back myself!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol you are absolutely right, I had withdrawals and this forum loved me for me and didn't beleive any BS  heheh I do expect to see tons of pics of NiNi and Snoop together


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Katie, that's hilarious! I love that one. Best stud I've seen yet! Put me down for 1st pick male, lol. I want the biggest, baddest, most aggressive one in the bunch!
> 
> J/K, that's not how I pick my dogs, lol. But was a great laugh! Great way to start the day.


Great just send a $3000 deposit to my back account.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Waiting for all those deposit to come in then I will wipe out your account cause I have the numbers!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Share with me Sharon!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay I will after I set Bev up and get Snopp to her. Then you, me and Tye will go on a shopping spree.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo, shopping spree, i am ALL about that  hahaha Bev and Nini and SNoop will be set for life, lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I don't know about for life it is only a $3,000. dollar deposit and hopefull the dog will have 8 puppies so that is only $24,000.00. We will get her started inthe right direction but darn it I thought of and I want to shop.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah I am all about helping out and shoping, let's do this girlie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We need Katie to supply that bank account number.....sshhhh she is on to me so you go ask for it Tye.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I have a super secret spy name, lol, she'll never know


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We must keep this a secret.......only the four of us can know about it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

shhhhhhhhhh










*sneaks away to Katie's puter* *evil laugh*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

tiptoes out of the room leaving no trace that I was ever here............forgot to mention a bug was planted in the pencil holder on the right hand corner of the desk........shhhhhh it is a secret.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Waiting for all those deposit to come in then I will wipe out your account cause I have the numbers!!!!


Crap no! I need this money for my mansion! And my 3 cars and swimming pools!

ps: I don;t take out of state 2 party checks.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well I don't know about for life it is only a $3,000. dollar deposit and hopefull the dog will have 8 puppies so that is only $24,000.00. We will get her started in the right direction but darn it I thought of and I want to shop.


Sharon serious think girl..$24,000 is 1 litter. If it goes into heat twice a year we are talking $48,000 a year! Plus maybe we hit a litter a 14 

Then we are all set. Bev, Snoop, Mansion, Shopping ect ect


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

$__$ KACHING!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, so you all seriously got me ROFLMAO!! Too much for me in one day, but thanks... got my sides splitting here!

I'm all for the shopping spree, and Snoop and the Mansion! "Let's Do It!" *in my best Tone Loc voice* LMAO.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm currently working on producing a pink with purple brindle stripes that would go nicely with your stud, I think his size and color would go nicely.. will you cut me a deal on the stud fee and take a pup or two instead??? I'm going to ask $10,000 each for pups, so I'm sure you can get at least that much for your picks!!

Thanks!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg om g I wanna have first pick female from this cross PLEASE.............


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

deposits are $2500 nonrefundable


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Now I do have a rare flying bully but its a male... I'll consider studding him out for $25000 to the right female....
and no this is not a doctored pic, it is a rare glimpse of my male.. this was when he was a pup and only low flying, its harder to get pictures now...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg om g I wanna have first pick female from this cross PLEASE.............


So, when your female gets her first heat, we can breed and make quadruple what Katie and Stacia made off us lol!



LadyRampage said:


> deposits are $2500 nonrefundable


Can we do $2000, and will you take payments? Lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG LR, ok ok I will have my deposit on that puprle striped male and I may have a bitch for that flyin male ya got, let me see if I can find a pic of her 

add to edit - Yes BB, yes, let's do this


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope, no deals, and no checks.. gotta be cash up front..lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I so want in on the hufflump. That sound totally amazing and a cash cow to boot. I have many years in retail so I know the ins and outs of marketing. 

I am pretty sure we can get more $$$ for the stud fee on the flying Bull I would image that getting the sperm would be tricky so I say that tops we are looking at $50,000.00 to the right female that is.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Darn, okay.. $2500 will be deposited in an unknown account tomorrow at 10am EST. 

$50,000 for the sperm of the flying bull, sounds like a marketing scheme to me lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I just can't, for real, laughin to hard


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Excuse me Bev but have you ever tried getting sperm out of a fly animal. The mechanism to hold the test tubes alone is going to cut into the profit.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree.... He just doesn't mind me well at all either.... everytime I get on to him for not listening he flys off and pouts.. realllllyyy frustrating..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG A flying stud!!! "I can feel the money hairs on the back of my neck going woo woo woo"


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> I'm currently working on producing a pink with purple brindle stripes that would go nicely with your stud, I think his size and color would go nicely.. will you cut me a deal on the stud fee and take a pup or two instead??? I'm going to ask $10,000 each for pups, so I'm sure you can get at least that much for your picks!!
> 
> Thanks!!


AWESOME! Rainbow dogs! Sounds great! You're in! I can see it now! Rainbow kennels!
O($____$)b


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

FLYING RAINBOW DOGS! Even better! We can sell them to the circus,and I'm sure they would be a hit during the gay pride parade here in Seattle!(I went once,it was quite fun actually)
I'm sure you can tranq the flying dog,just make sure he's not up there to high,don;t want to damage the product.

I made us a flyer feel free to edit it.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

OK ladys we have a plan... personally I think most pups should be on a spay/neuter contract, that way we don't flood the market, and can keep our cash cows for years to come.... can you say RETIREMENT??? wooo hooo!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg this is awesome, y'all are too funny, I am rofl already this morning


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It has come to my attention,that some people might be worried about potty training these new Pit Bulls. DON'T fret my children. for they poop butterflies and pee rainbows.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

perfect, then yes sign me up, man y'all been sittin on this for so long, shame on y'all


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Omg this thread!! I'm in hehehehe


----------

